# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  German Empire Research

## DADDYDBOL

Any feedback?

----------


## almostgone

Sorry, DaddyD, not familiar with that label. Good to see you online!

----------


## dpstore

never seen or heard about that brand  :2nono: 




> Any feedback?

----------


## DADDYDBOL

What's up AG? Yeah been a hell of a year lol, yeah it's legit in week 6 and getting good results.

----------

